# Coop Questions for a Newbie



## gunlocators (Feb 18, 2016)

My sons friend moved and asked us to take in his 2 chickens. I built a 10x10x 8ft tall coop and I build an enclosed nesting house off the ground. I added a gabled roof so water would run off. and they would get some added shade in the day. Here is a couple couple questions and concerns.

1. The chickens tend to fly up and roost on the rafters. Should I add chicken wire to force then to stay in the enclosure or on the ground or just leave them be. They cannot get out because of the tin above them and they are getting down and feeding. 

I am not sure of the breed of chicken my sons friend had no idea so I will post a pic in the appropriate forum for that.

2. The reason why I decided to take them in my wife wants to raise chickens for eggs. So this seemed to be a way to get our feet wet. Hows many chicks max can I have in a 10x10 area. And what are the best egg layers. Prefer Brown eggs.

Thank you in advance


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome to our little party. You came to the right place for advice, LOL. Your coop sounds good. Birds like to roost up high. Mine can't get up that high so their roost is a round fencepost put lower than the rafters.

With the 2 you have, I would use it for 10 more. That's reasonable. And they need a pen. Even if they are loose during the day, it's good to have a pen.

My pick for best layers of brown eggs would be Buff Orpingtons and Barred Plymouth Rocks. I'm sure there are others, but these are the most popular for laying and being friendly. Then there's Easter Eggers who lay blue eggs!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome. If you get a chance, post a couple of pics of your set up, you'll get plenty of good advice. Dont forget a pic of your 2 chickens.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome! Would love to see pics of the chickens and the coop! This is a great group of people who love to Help ***cough enable cough*** other chicken people! Agreed with Barred rock and buff orpingtons, Our little rhode island red just started laying and had dutifully given us an egg just about every day since. I look forward to getting to know you here


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pics are always a help when giving suggestions. 

I agree with Sem and the pen. What she didn't say is that if the birds have to be up due to predators at least if they have a secure outdoor pen they don't have to be locked in the coop 24/7.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you did right making the coop the size it is.


----------

